

Checkbox Captcha Wins - MatthewB
http://uxmovement.com/forms/captchas-vs-spambots-why-the-checkbox-captcha-wins?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+uxmovement+%28UXMovement%29

======
ithkuil
what does prevent bots to actually executed javascript and simulate a click?
For example using <http://www.phantomjs.org/> ?

